# Weather!



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Think the Brits are the most obsessed with the weather? Think again! The LA1 weather forecast seemed to last forever. The level of detail is far higher than uk forecasts with temperatures shown for towns only 50km apart.
Maybe boring to some but utopia for me as im a weather geek....
Spain never ceases to surprise and I don't just mean zebra crossings straight after busy roundabouts.....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

andyviola said:


> Think the Brits are the most obsessed with the weather? Think again! The LA1 weather forecast seemed to last forever. The level of detail is far higher than uk forecasts with temperatures shown for towns only 50km apart.
> Maybe boring to some but utopia for me as im a weather geek....
> Spain never ceases to surprise and I don't just mean zebra crossings straight after busy roundabouts.....


Zebra crossings after Roundabouts someone didn’t think that through. Drives me nuts


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Well this may be Catalunya thing but the telegraph poles in our resedential area are much too close to the road. And the roads are narrow. Resuit for us is that our pole has been bashed into 6 times in 4 months by the bin lorry causing the cable to snap and our phone and ADSL to break. Been a nightmare and I've formally asked movistar to get me their mobile data wifi router instead..lets see as I asked 4 times before!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Zebra crossings after Roundabouts someone didn’t think that through. Drives me nuts


Totally Mama de Meg ... especially when roundabout exit stressful enough without that. Problem confounded by the fact that the fearless Spanish will step onto it regardless of traffic conditions (a good priority but just one new Brits will take a while adjusting to).


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe I've been around too long: I see those crossings as being just BEFORE the roundabouts and hope someone will step out thereby allowing me to get onto the roundabout.

As for weather: around us there is a change in just a kilometre or so with temperatures rising and dropping by 1 or 2°. 50km is much too far. Really local forecasts are an essential imo.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

ccm47 said:


> Maybe I've been around too long: I see those crossings as being just BEFORE the roundabouts and hope someone will step out thereby allowing me to get onto the roundabout.
> 
> As for weather: around us there is a change in just a kilometre or so with temperatures rising and dropping by 1 or 2°. 50km is much too far. Really local forecasts are an essential imo.


Thats fascinating information thanks. Just never seen 10 minute national forecasts with maps inundated with temp then wind data... awesome


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Zebra crossings after Roundabouts someone didn’t think that through. Drives me nuts


Depends on which way you're going. For traffic going the other way, the crossing is just *before* the roundabout so instead of being able to drive straight onto an empty roundabout one has to wait until somebody is driving round it!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

andyviola said:


> Thats fascinating information thanks. Just never seen 10 minute national forecasts with maps inundated with temp then wind data... awesome


If you really enjoy studying weather data you might like this site: https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather/14-days/calafell_spain_3127066


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks skip i do..if i were still working I'd setup a weather station in the garden


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> If you really enjoy studying weather data you might like this site: https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather/14-days/calafell_spain_3127066


I prefer this one:
https://www.eltiempo.es/castillo-de-locubin.html


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Im currently studying how good our house insulation is at avoiding need for switching heating on ....


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> The Skipper said:
> 
> 
> > If you really enjoy studying weather data you might like this site: https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather/14-days/calafell_spain_3127066
> ...


Thanks but do you know a site that publishes historical temperatures. I really curious whether last year it ever ducked below freezing here...

Wunderground.com should list historical but doesn't seem to record such data in Spain....

UPDATE...wunderground gives historical for Barcelona which had a winter low of +1C. Impressive!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> Thanks but do you know a site that publishes historical temperatures. I really curious whether last year it ever ducked below freezing here...
> 
> Wunderground.com should list historical but doesn't seem to record such data in Spain....
> 
> UPDATE...wunderground gives historical for Barcelona which had a winter low of +1C. Impressive!!


The Spanish Met Office (AEMET) publishes historical data, back to 1981, in English.

Climatological data - State Meteorological Agency - AEMET - Spanish Government


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> andyviola said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks but do you know a site that publishes historical temperatures. I really curious whether last year it ever ducked below freezing here...
> ...


Wonderful ! Weather utopia haha


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Talking about weather, it's been snowing in the mountains all around Madrid so as I drive to the station or sit on the train I am treated beautiful views every morning.
And that's just how I like it, with the snow on the mountains and not on the streets!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hahaha Pesky. Yes snow is a right pain for commuting and I suspect Spain has even fewer snow tractors than woeful UK!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> Hahaha Pesky. Yes snow is a right pain for commuting and I suspect Spain has even fewer snow tractors than woeful UK!


I don't know if there are fewer tractors but t's a legal requirement to have special winter tyres in areas where there is regular snow, and to carry snow-chains and a shovel in your car. 

The main difference is that snow is entirely predictable in the mountainous regions of Spain, so unlike the UK it doesn't take people by surprise.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes indeed. Hopefully i wont need snow tyres as acquaintances claim no snow in calafell for 15 years


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

We were on a trip in our car about 12 years ago, when we heard on the radio that one of the puertos which we had to cross was closed to vehicles without snow chains. So we stopped in a town, bought some chains, and carried on.
When we arrived at the road leading up the mountain, the GC waved us through saying that we should take care, but the snow had been cleared and that there was no need for chains...
I still have the chains, sealed in their case which has never been opened.... for all I know it could be full of rusty nails and bolts!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Never even seen a snow chain or have a clue where to get them


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Talking about weather, it's been snowing in the mountains all around Madrid so as I drive to the station or sit on the train I am treated beautiful views every morning.
> And that's just how I like it, with the snow on the mountains and not on the streets!


Me too. Having lived for 27 years in an area of the UK where we often had to contend with road closures due to snow in winter (and the first year I moved there, a village cricket match was snowed off in June), plus power cuts, sometimes for days at a time, due to snow bringing power lines down, and having to dig a pathway out of the house, I don't care if I never see snow at close quarters again. Here for some periods in winter we get a nice view of the highest mountain in the area, La Maroma, topped with snow and that's quite close enough for me.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes agree Lynn snow is a weird "pleasure" ..i dont even find it particularly scenic but maybe i just don't like blanket white as a colour scheme ...


----------

